# Hi from the West Midlands



## Mr G (Apr 11, 2018)

I am a complete novice when it comes to coffee having only used a pod machine in the past. I decided that the pod method was no longer an option for me as I don't think it is as environmentally friendly as the traditional method. After looking for advice and watching many videos on the subject I opted for an Aeropress and ended up buying a Wilfa grinder.

I have to say that I was amazed at the quality of the coffee the Aeropress made. I am now on the lookout for recommendations on where the best places are to buy coffee or which subscription service represents the best value verses quality. Any advice/recommendations would be very welcome.

As an aside, I have used the Aeropress for less than a week now and have found that 22g coffee with the press filled to the brim with water at 85c using a dark roast works best for me. Oh and I have been using the inverted method.


----------



## Mr G (Apr 11, 2018)

So far I have looked at the following subscription services and costed them as follows:


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Oh god that's deep. Spread sheet. Django is good Crankhouse and plenty more, think Rave have a sale on as well


----------



## Mr G (Apr 11, 2018)

Jony said:


> Oh god that's deep. Spread sheet. Django is good Crankhouse and plenty more, think Rave have a sale on as well


Lol, well I do do my homework:act-up:. I have now spoken to all of them and have decided to go with The Roastery (Bella Barista). The guy was super helpful on the phone and is sending me free samples. It's also middle of the road in price so it will/should be a good benchmark.


----------

